# What is your dislikes about pen turning ????



## 7miles (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I'm still kinda new to this pen turning hobby. I tell you, I really  enjoy pretty much everything about it. Except scuffing them brass tubes. I really don't like sanding them tubes.

So how about it, what is your dislikes about pen turning?? 

Also how do you handle scuffing them tubes?

Dale


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't like that I can't afford to do whatever I want and lack the knowledge to do most of it. 

As far as scuffing the tubes, I just use a piece of plumbers emery paper and scuff half then flip it around and scuff the other half. Takes a whole 30 seconds (well maybe a minute).


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7miles_
> Also how do you handle scuffing them tubes?



6x48 Belt sander and old mandrel (with arbor still in place to protect fingers).  Just a couple of seconds and three tubes are scuffed.


----------



## drawknife (Jan 15, 2008)

Sand the tubes by sticking them in a drill, spin it with emery cloth, turn it around do the other end.

 What I dislike the most is my seeming inability to drill a completely straight hole in the blank.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jan 15, 2008)

I hate click pen kits...


----------



## leehljp (Jan 15, 2008)

1. Not enough time to to turn when I want to! 
2. It is a little like Golf - technique refining gets harder the better you get! [xx(]
3. A few "fly by night" persons who come in to show everyone "how it is done" and actually does it! (Most who think they are going to show off - don't.) [B)]
4. Truly skilled persons who make it look so easy! [}]

The *real* problem that I had to overcome:
5. Changing my focus from "looking forward to the end product" to "enjoying the work."
Truthfully for me early on, I would rush a step here and there to get that beautifully finished pen that only comes with patience, preparation and experience.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 15, 2008)

CA glue splatters all over my hands.

Making that "one last pass" and blowing out a perfect pen.

Having only one electrical outlet in the <s>garage</s> pen studio (and sharing that one with the deep freezer.)

Waiting for glue to set.

Too low and too high temperatures in the aforementioned "studio."

Chris


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> 
> 
> Making that "one last pass" and blowing out a perfect pen.



I agree with Chris, that does tick me off, or another favorite is when I mix up the bushings [)]

But those are really just my mistakes, what really ticks me off are things like:
1254126 different drill bit sizes and bushing sizes, especially the bushing sizes that differ from manufacturer to manufacturer on   essentially the same kit.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 15, 2008)

I really only have two complaints.  First is not enough time to do what I want turning wise.  Second and these two are not in any order, not getting to meet some of the turners I have met here to share ideas, techniques and lies.  

Mike


----------



## Milpaul (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drawknife_
> What I dislike the most is my seeming inability to drill a completely straight hole in the blank.


Definitely agree there! I have jig for my vise that is set up perfect (or so I think) that I take off and put on my drill press table when needed. Just be sure when you do have a hole that doesn't seem straight through the blank that you don't go overboard changing your drilling set-up. It took me a while to realize sometimes it is just the blank! Also a good tip when you know your blank is perfectly squared to use this as a "master" when aligning your blank holder.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 15, 2008)

No heat in the shop. Takes too long for the spacer heater to heat it up. 

Not enough time to turn.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 15, 2008)

You can easilly solve that problem. Don't. A lot of very good penturners don't sand their tubes, and I don't see their pens falling apart.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 15, 2008)

I place my tubes on the insertion tool and give it a couple spins with 220 grit.
my complaint is that noone wants to buy my 10 pens for $1000000.00.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 15, 2008)

Not having enough money to buy a bunch of kits, I have several gallons of PR and  quite a few colorants, but not enough for kits @$^*&! %^ *%&&[}][}]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 16, 2008)

I always sand my tubes, stick them quickly on the between centres set up on my lathe and sand.

My biggest gripe is having to go overseas to get quality kits![V]


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> I always sand my tubes, stick them quickly on the between centres set up on my lathe and sand.
> 
> My biggest gripe is having to go overseas to get quality kits![V]



Closely followed by Customs charges and Post office Handling ChargeGGGGRRRRRrrrrrrrr


----------



## DavidSpavin (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweeping the floor is high on my list and no heating in the workshop.


----------



## saltwein (Jan 16, 2008)

After three years, on again, off again success with ca finish. One pen it works perfectly and the next it will be a fight!

If I am scuffing a lot of 7mm tubes I have a piece of hex brass that I have tapered so the tube slides over it. I put it in the drill press and slide the tube over it while holding it in 80 grit. Sandpaper slides to top of tube and then I pull it off and repeat with another tube. Do a bunch in a couple minutes and no pain in arthritic hands.

Regards, Steve


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

1) getting the blank square with the tubes. 
2) there are at least 5 versions of the Euro and all are different tube/bushings. And one version will have a matching pencil in one plating but not the others.
3) not being able to afford the really nice stuff all the time. (kits and blanks)
4) not making as nice of pens as some of our members (skiprat comes to mind, but isn't my only benchmark)
5) not enough time. (well, I could spend more, but my wife might divorce me)


----------



## 7miles (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, these are some good ones. In reading this post I think I found a couple more that I dislike

I mixed my bushing up one time....Thats all it took for me to fix the problem. It shouldn't happen again, I hope. I used the wire shower curtain loops, some teacup hooks and some plywood. I labeled the ply,
and the shower curtain loops. With the bushing numbers. Can't really mess them up anymore. I got the idea from here....Not really sure from who. I wish I did give credit where credit is due.

The problem I have with the tube is the pain in arthritic hands as well.
I can see with all there great suggestions I won't have that problem to much longer.


Dale


----------



## edstreet (Jan 16, 2008)

Lets see, dislikes.

Dust! I hate getting wood chips and dust over everything, it's a health hazard and quite nasty.

CA Burns on the skin, quite nasty as well and puts you out of action for a short period of time.

As for the glue setting that could be a dislike but I use Loctite 324 speed bonder for the pen tubes, they will never come out once I put them in, really not much need in sanding the tubes either.

Ed


----------



## Chasper (Jan 16, 2008)

Sharpening tools is the number one job that I dislike.  I need something like a pencil sharpener, just push the tool point in and pull it out sharp.

I don't like wearing rubber gloves, but I'm even less fond of CA on my fingers.

Out of several hundred pens that I've made I've scuffed up maybe 3-4 tube sets.  It didn't seem to improve anything so I haven't done it since.


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 16, 2008)

CA on the fingers...
Some kit prices...
Lack of standards in kit manufacturing between kit dimensions (tubes, etc.)...[xx(]
Inventory fluctuations at suppliers...[V]
My perfectionist attitude...[}]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmmm, if I had to pick just one thing, it'd be gluing tubes in blanks. Always messy for me, no matter what I do.


----------



## philb (Jan 16, 2008)

Being in the UK, it has to be the lack of decent kits closer to home! Although importing isn't that hard, the wait and the fees charged to bring them over is disgusting!

CA finish! When it works its assume! But when it doesn't, that skew chisel could easily be used as a weapon against the bloody stuff! Whether its clouding, or the paper towel sticking or too thicker glue so i gets in a lump! Worth it for the ones that do work though!

Last of all, why do we have to be perfectionists! The average public wouldn't know the difference between the finish that took 15mins or the one that looks similar but took an hour to get all those final scratches out!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 16, 2008)

Having LOML call me in from the shop... for anything. It usually happens at the most inopportune moments when I'm in the middle of a glue-up, or finish application.

I bounce the tubes on my benchtop belt sander.


----------



## ElMostro (Jan 16, 2008)

For Gentlemen and Statesman pens...drilling both blank halves with the same diameter bit...and noticing after both holes are drilled


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 16, 2008)

Paying extra for shipping because I choose to live in Alaska.

(Alaska, Puerto Rico, Virgin Islands, Hawaii and Guam) they all pay more for S+H.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 16, 2008)

My personal cure for the roughing of the tubes is a sand`o`flex with a 150 grit refill does a wonderful job. Therefore what I dislike most has to be the dust.

Perry


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 16, 2008)

Dislikes:  cleaning up afterwards, there is a car in my shop, blanks and kits cost money, my tools are average at best, my ideas take multiple attempts.

tubes:  steel wool when i remember.


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 16, 2008)

Dislikes;

One time of year when i have plenty of time to turn, it is 120+ degrees inside my shop.

Brutal. I can take it for a few minutes, but then the sweat pouring off just gets in the way too much.

The other time of year when i have plenty of time to turn, it is very cold in the shop. Have to take nearly all finishing supplies in nightly, too cold for CA to set up properly, etc.

The fact that no matter how long I take setting up my cheapo foreign made drill press, i cannot seem to get a hole drilled dead center thru a blank.

(side note; anyone have a suggestion for an affordable but somewhat accurate brand/model of drill press??)


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 16, 2008)

Mark, did you get that trick from me by chance?? That is exactly how I do mine! 



> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> I always sand my tubes, stick them quickly on the between centres set up on my lathe and sand.
> 
> My biggest gripe is having to go overseas to get quality kits![V]


----------



## EasyGreasy (Jan 18, 2008)

Never sanded a tube. Never had an issue with it. 

Dislikes, humm. Moisture spots on my finish. The smell of the bufflo horn, antler and certain types of desert ironwood. Dropping springs and small parts in the sawdust and spending 30 minutes finding it. Working 5 hours on an ugly pen. Relatives and friends that expect a discount. Making custom pens for people that change their mind. Finding a small scratch after final assembly. Dealing with rude public. Pushing the transmission in a wee bit far. Pens that dont write well. Rude vendors. Bent mandrels. And wifes that say you love your lathe more than you love me. 

Likes, ..sawdust, the look in someones eyes when they see a truely buietiful pen, the feel of a good finish, the cut of a well sharpened tool, the sound of my lathe and hanging out in my garage when the world is going nuts. And the way a truely well made pen writes.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Mark, did you get that trick from me by chance?? That is exactly how I do mine!
> 
> ...



Lee it probably was your post that gave me the idea!


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 18, 2008)

The only thing that I really hate is when I am just about done turning an expensive blank and at the last second it blows up and get sucked into the dust collector. Some of my best work is in there.
Johnnie


----------



## rherrell (Jan 18, 2008)

I dislike that I only have time to do it on weekends. However, on weekends I'm in the shop from 5 am to 6 pm Sat. AND Sun. and only go in the house 30 min. for lunch.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7miles_
> 
> So how about it, what is your dislikes about pen turning??


I have only one dislike and that is Pen turning is so addicting!  I bought my lathe to start turning "things" and so far all I've managed are pens!

Everytime I get the urge to grab a nice chink of wood and try my hand at a bowel or vase, I have an idea for another pen design and guess what... another pen!


----------



## jrc (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I can not think of one.  I can think of plenty before pen turning. When building a house working in -20 weather in Vermont or working in the cold rain or hate the hour drive or just not wanting to be there.  Well I guess there is one, getting to many orders so close in a roll.  It still beats the other.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 18, 2008)

Cleaning up the mess after making a dozen pens.  The stink of deer antler or buffalo horn, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## drayman (Jan 19, 2008)

dislikes, mmm let me see. oh yes its cleaning up afterwards[V][V]


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 19, 2008)

Honestly, I like everthing about woodworking. When I'm at work, all I can think about is going home to sand some brass tubes. It's supposed to snow here in the next hour or so (We never get snow) and I'm heading out to turn pens in the snow. To quote from the movie Paton, "God help me, but I do love it so".


----------



## dwmcreynolds (Jan 19, 2008)

1. Backing my truck out of my "pen studio"
2. Still can't decide what kind of drill press to buy
3. Reaching in the mailbox and pulling out the latest Rockler sale    flyer and a past due notice from the electric company
4. My wife says all my pens are too big
5. STILL waiting for CSUSA to get some bushings in stock so I can make my mom that Jr. Statesman I promised her for Christmas
6. Painting the inside of PR blanks
7. Defective pen kits
8. Buying blades for my Craftsman 10" band saw
9. Finishing my cigar before my pen is done
10.Standing in line behind grumpy customers at the Rockler store (never could understand that one).

Trust me, my list of what I LIKE about pen turning is MUCH longer.


----------



## marionquill (Jan 19, 2008)

What I dislike about turning pens:
1.  I can't find a pen kit that is 100% made in the USA.
2.  My inability to figure out how to make a fountain pen without a kit - all I should need is the nib and a brass tube!
3.  CA glue on my hands/fingers, especially with glitter or embosing powder mixed in.

I just use some 60 grit sandpaper to scuff up the tubes -- not sure if does any good on wood blanks but perhaps it does on acrylic...

Jason


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not finding this penturners.org years ago.  It is so nice to be around people who inspire you to do your best work.   Thanks to one and all for making my best even better. [^]


----------



## cdcarter (Jan 25, 2008)

It's too seductive and diverts me from my flat work, which is my first love. When I'm frustrated with a six-weekend piece of furniture, the prospect of trying a new pen model and being done in one session is too tempting sometimes.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 25, 2008)

Getting sawdust in my bra!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppy (Jan 25, 2008)

Umm Becca I have never had that problem. 

I guess glueing my fingers together.




> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> 
> Getting sawdust in my bra!!!!!!!!


----------

